# PHSC Spring Fair



## dxqcanada (May 6, 2012)

For those with G.A.S.

Photographic Historical Society of Canada (PHSC)
Greater Toronto Area spring fair - May 27

FAIR | phsc.ca
Spring 2012 Poster | phsc.ca


----------

